# Good things about boys...



## CordeliaJ

I found out today that we're having a boy.

DH and I, his family, my family and all our friends all thought it was a girl. All the tests and predictions came out girl, and I was so so surprised when the sonographer told us it was a boy, I really was convinced otherwise.

Anyway, I am excited, well I'm certainly trying to be, and DH keeps saying he is too (although honestly I'm not convinced). It's ridiculous because this our first baby and we may have other chances at having a girl down the line. I'm just petrified that I won't have that chance.

I am a girly girl and don't feel like I would know what to do with a boy. DH says he knows he would be too hard on a boy because he has very high standards with grades etc, and he's worried he can't be as comforting to our LO as he would be with a girl.

I'm sure this will all change once he gets here, and I really am looking forward to his arrival, I'm just a bit daunted. I was hoping mums of boys, you could tell me some of the good things about having boys. This is the first time for both of us so we don't know what to expect, I think knowing more about having a boy would really help. :)


----------



## Hazel28

My little boy is such a mummy's boys. U have a special bond with your boy xx


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Boys are WONDERFUL! I have 2 and wouldn't have it any other way! The way the love you is incredible and you will feel so protective of your little boy! Boys are soooo much fun and will teach you things everyday. Plus, with boys, you escape some of the teenage hormones lol. But honestly, you won't believe how incredible your boy will be! Just you wait, after one boy, you may find yourself wanting another! Boys are the BEST! Congrats hun, welcome to the Blue Team!! :) xx


----------



## CordeliaJ

Aw that makes me feel so much better :)
There's nothing more scary than the unknown, so it's great to hear how lovely little boys are! Thanks :)


----------



## mom2b2013

I feel exactly the same way as you when it comes to having a boy. I'm a girly girl and can relate so much better to girls. However, from observing my friends and their little boys I have seen all the wonderful things boys have to offer. They are adorable to watch playing in the yard with all their curiousness and cute little facial expressions. Not to mention they are easier to please and have no trouble occupying themselves with toys and games. Oh and don't forget they are less expensive to raise than girls and far less challenging when they reach their teens. Once he is here I'm sure you will be just as happy as you would have been with a girl :)


----------



## Misscalais

I have 2 boys and they are wonderful!
Everything about boys are good and amazing!
Girls and boys all have their own special traits.
Congrats on your son :) I hope you get your DD in the future.


----------



## onetwothreebp

I'm as girly as they come and I LOVE my little boy. I always wanted a son so I was thrilled when my bump turned blue. I wouldn't have it any other way. I love dressing him up in plaid or sharp little jackets, boys can be just as stylish! 

There is nothing like the bond between a mom and her boy... majority of significant parent/child relationships in history are between a mother and her son.


----------



## maybebaby3

I have 2 boys and they are so lovable. My youngest is always saying 'I love you mummy' melts your heart :)


----------



## CordeliaJ

I'm feeling a little more at ease today, I'm so excited, my aunt has two boys as well and says that they just have so much love to give :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm also a girly-girl but love having a little boy! 

The clothes are just as nice and you can still do the whole 'buying tons of clothes and dressing them up' thing. There are so many shops that do gorgeous boys clothes and I love getting new outfits for my son and dressing him up in different things. 

And as people have said they are just as loving and caring. My little boy loves cuddles and has such a cute, caring side to him. He's also very funny. At this age as well he's into the same toys etc. that a girl his age would be into.. he loves making lines with crayons, musical toys, toys in the bath etc. so there's not any difference there yet. 

As someone mentioned above you also will probably have easier, less hormonal teenage years! xx


----------



## embeth

Boys are amazing! I have two and a third one the way! In total honesty I would have loved this one to be a girl as its our last and i already have two gorgeous boys..after the initial disappointment I looked at my boys and thought how its something to be happy about, another lovely boy..now i can't wait to meet him. You will love your little boy so much, they are so affectionate and will provide you with hours of laughter! :)


----------



## pip2009

My little boy is the light of my life. He is such a character and makes me laugh every day with his funny little ways and the things he says.

He is also such a mummy's boy - every morning when I say I'm going for a shower he asks for a kiss and a cuddle and says 'I love you mummy' before I go upstairs :)

x


----------



## motherofboys

To begin with all babies are the same hun (apart from the odd shower while changing a boys nappy) and then you will learn about boys as you go and he turns from a baby to a toddler to a 'real little boy'. 
I've got 3 boys and wouldn't swap them for girls although I'd love a girl this time. 
And once your DH actually sees and holds his son he will melt to him and love him and probably turn out to be the softer one of the 2 of you on discipline etc


----------



## jenniferttc1

I took the new I was having a boy a little hard. I was so upset, and I think back and ask why? My baby wasn't created to be my little dress up doll, so what did it matter? I can't describe the feeling you get when you hold them for the first time, gender doesn't matter, your just filled with love. I actually want another boy next! In all honestly, I see baby girls and I don't melt or anything, but I do with boys! probably cause I'm sad mines growing up lol. But they are so loving, fun, and have cute clothes!


----------



## Malouka

Hello,

I had the same thing when I was pregnant with my son. I thought I wouldn't know what to do with a boy for the same reason you do. But trust me, once you have him you will love it. Even girly girls can raise boys!


----------



## Malouka

Malouka said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had the same thing when I was pregnant with my son. I thought I wouldn't know what to do with a boy for the same reason you do. But trust me, once you have him you will love it. Even girly girls can raise boys!

And forgot to say that I really wished for a girl and I was devastated to find out it was a boy. But you really will get over it even if that's not what you want to hear right now.


----------



## CordeliaJ

Thanks for your replies girls, I really appreciate it.

I should probably clarify that it's not really the clothes things that got to me. I have already got a ton of super cute stuff for him! Maybe it sounded like that's what I meant because I said I'm a girly girl, and true, I do love dress up :) but I know I can do that with a boy too.

I think the main reason I want a girl is because I would love to teach her about being a woman. My own mother was terrible and left me at 9 years old, and it took me until my 20's to really understand what it means to be a woman or I guess kind of _how_ to be a woman and look after yourself in a way only another woman can teach you. 
It sounds weird, but as great as my dad was, there was a lot he couldn't have known or been able to help me with. I long to have a little girl of my own and give her everything my own mother couldn't give to me - so many things I wish I had known at a younger age etc. 
I think I've made peace with having a boy now though. I was discussing it with DH, and he said if our next baby is a boy as well, maybe we can adopt a girl in the future - that sounds like such a lovely idea to me, meaning (fingers crossed) hopefully one day I will get my little girl.

But, I'm getting really excited about this little man now - he's been kicking a lot and I've finally started to get to used to calling him 'he'. :)


----------



## hoping4bbynm2

My lil boy would rather spend the day with me then his dad. Something had made me mad one day and I started crying, my son came up to me and said "mum why you cry?" And wiped away the tears and gave me a hug! He is only 3. He is so sweet and loving I wouldn't change him for the world!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

jenniferttc1 said:


> I took the new I was having a boy a little hard. I was so upset, and I think back and ask why? My baby wasn't created to be my little dress up doll, so what did it matter? I can't describe the feeling you get when you hold them for the first time, gender doesn't matter, your just filled with love. I actually want another boy next! In all honestly, I see baby girls and I don't melt or anything, but I do with boys! probably cause I'm sad mines growing up lol. But they are so loving, fun, and have cute clothes!

I'm the same, I find baby boys ten times cuter! xx


----------

